# Help-please....



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I want to make a skelie in a cage that is holding onto the bars and shaking back and forth like he is trying to get out- any SIMPLE suggestions on how to make this work without pneumatics? Thanks!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

CLICK ME


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks Lotus- but still a bit complicated for me!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

yes me too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What kind of speed are you looking for?


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Bumble ball?
Or buy the one that michael's had?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I wanted to make a skull out of cheese.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I wanted to make a skull out of cheese.


Head cheese.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I wanted to make a skull out of cheese.


There he goes again...drinking his lunch!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted by DeathTouch
> I wanted to make a skull out of cheese.





Dr Morbius said:


> Head cheese.


Booooo.......Bad, stinky cheese jokes.

I made a shaking skellie with those same plans but the action wasn't quite large enough. He acted like he wanted out, just not very badly. Is there anything you can do to make the action larger?



halloweengoddessrn said:


> thanks Lotus- but still a bit complicated for me!


 Hgoddessrn, there are always folks here to walk and talk you through the process if you need help.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

REmember I didn't start this. LOL


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

ok folks- are we all high? drunk? or what?? I asked for SIMPLE instructions and get head cheeze? and I thought I was the crazy one! OK- ONE MORE TIME- SIMPLE SIMPLE SIMPLE - I want him trying to get outta the cage- rocking front to back- like a baby in a large crib! Cheeze is not involved in this process- thanks!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Have you not heard of the power of cheese? Cheese can make anything rock. Try it you will like it.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

and everything STINK!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> and everything STINK!


Now I have to ask...What cheese are you eating???


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Halloweenqueen. Sorry. But all you need is a motor with a small arm on it with some weight at the end. This should give you enough rock.

And FE it is the Green Cheese.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ooopsy Mark, You mean halloweengoddessrn


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

How big and/or heavy is the skellie and cage going to be? Z-F's shaking Mr. Thrifty-in-a-cage is about as easy as it gets. And if you use a floodlight-sensor you can make it shake when people approach the cage. There's other things you can do as far as how often it shakes, for how long etc. - depends on how you want this prop to behave.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I perfer blue chesse myself FE!
Otaku- got any specific instructions? websites? If its not spelled out for me- it wont get done. Im electronically challenged- what else can I say?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

DeathT- I perfer Goddess not Queen...hehehe


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Picky picky. LOL. You honestly don't need a website for this. You can do it. If not your money back. If you have ever seen the motor for the FCG, you can use that. All you need to do it put some weight on the end. What ever it is doesn't matter.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

why do you need the weight on the end? I have a FCG rig- so which end does the weight go? How much weight do I need? Im using a 5'6" bucky skelie- thanks!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

halloweengoddessrn said:


> why do you need the weight on the end? I have a FCG rig- so which end does the weight go? How much weight do I need? Im using a 5'6" bucky skelie- thanks!


You need the weight on the end because you want the motor turning to be unbalanced....think of it like when you get a load of jeans in a washing machine that are all on one side....the machine jumps all over the place because the weight isn't balanced. You will most definitely need a faster motor than your FCG rig, though...just put the same type of crank arm on a faster motor, add some weight on the end until it jumps around really good, and bammmm...you got it!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

ok cool- now I get it! SCARY!!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Since you're using a full-size Bucky, you may be able to mount the motor inside the chest, especially if he's going to be corpsed up a bit. That way you can secure the hands to the cage bars and his whole torso will be doing the shaking.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Voice of experience - when using offset weight on a motor, be sure you have a motor whose shaft and gearing are capable to taking side loads!

You can cook thru motors really fast if the gears are not metal, and if the shaft bearing is not designed for side loading.

That was originally how I designed my hangman, I have since switched to using a armature and follower similar to an FCG to run control rods to the knees and shoulders to make the twitch work.

You could use a cam or pulley/belt system to transfer motion to an armature with the offset load on it, then you will be less likely to fry the motor.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

All you need is a crank arm setup with a motor and just place the weight at the free end of the arm see:http://www.flying-pig.co.uk/mechanisms/pages/crank.html


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

If you direct connect it, you are still going to have side load stress on the bearings.
If you do not get a motor specifically designed to accomodate that stress, you will be tossing out money.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

A wiper motor would work for the motor, made to take the stress


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Good point.
I keep forgetting about those. 
Guess its from never using them.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

I know it's too late but y'all forgot about easy cheese


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

easy chesse? is that like chesse in a can?? yuckie!!!!!!!!


----------

